# *Guide* Root CDMA VZW Galaxy Tab Using [ROM][CDMA/VZW][2.3.5]Stock+Root Vanilla



## lexriley

100% working gingerbread root using [ROM][CDMA/VZW][2.3.5]Stock+Root Vanilla by dsb9938

Here is stock update with no root from EC02 to EI04 just rename to update.zip and place on the root of your sdcard boot into recovery by holding volume up while powering on then choose install update.zip

If already on 2.3.5 or a Gingerbread build skip this and go to step 1. if you are running ECO2 or DJ11 to check on your tab go to settings then about device and check the build number the new 2.3.5 apps will not update right and might cause issues just use the above zip to update and then root

1. Download Heimdall Suite

2. You must have Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 redistributables installed

3. Download the stock rooted 2.3.5 rom all credit goes to dsb9938

4. Extract all the files downloaded

5. Reboot tab while holding volume down and plug into your pc

6. Open heimdall-suite-1.1.1-win32 folder

7. Open the Drivers folder and run zadig

8. In the zadig application click options then list all devices and in the drop bar choose your tab then click install

9. After the driver is installed successfully open heimdall-frontend

10. place all the files from the stock rom in the correct locations
FactoryFS = factoryfs.rfs
Kernel (zImage) = zImages
Param.lfs = param.lfs
Cache = cache.rfs
Database Data = dbdata.rfs
Recovery = recovery.bin

11. Click Start

12. Immediately after completion you must boot into recovery by holding volume up on reboot

13. Once in recovery mode wipe data/factory and wipe cache partition

14. Reboot when done wiping and your done!

Here is stock update with no root from EC02 to EI04 just rename to update.zip and place on the root of your sdcard

Here is a link to view more work my dsb9938 
http://rootzwiki.com/user/410-dsb9938/


----------



## dsb9938

Posting other peoples work as your own is considered stealing you know.


----------



## lexriley

It is not stealing if you're the creator of it this guide was created by me originally on xda December 4 so if they're references to it somewhere else I don't care as when you post to any forum it's free common knowledge you better check your sources before making false acquisitions


----------



## jmz

lexriley said:


> It is not stealing if you're the creator of it this guide was created by me originally on xda December 4 so if they're references to it somewhere else I don't care as when you post to any forum it's free common knowledge you better check your sources before making false acquisitions


ummm...he was referencing the stock rom not the guide. As both him and I checked MD5's against "yours" and the one he posted originally on Nov 25th.


----------



## lexriley

Well I apologize you are correct I take no credit for the rom all credit goes to DSB9938 I posted this guide just to help several frustrated people my intentions were good I will credit him within the posts I have created his rom has helped not including me but many tab owners


----------



## leifmyhrvold

How do I get the 3G to work after flashing this rom? I have 3G signal for about 5 minutes, then I get a force close and I lose use of 3G!

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## thefoolishness

worked like a charm - thank you


----------



## MoeDawg2008

HOW DO I UNROOT???? My tab is all kinds of messed up


----------



## raden

leifmyhrvold said:


> How do I get the 3G to work after flashing this rom? I have 3G signal for about 5 minutes, then I get a force close and I lose use of 3G!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Having the same issue on vzw sgt7.


----------



## barakaspeed

Anyone have a link to [ROM][CDMA/VZW][2.3.5]Stock+Root Vanilla ? The OP link to it no longer works. I googled and could not find any working link anywhere.

Thanks..


----------



## tpike

Try xda. You might be able to use sprint.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## marc314

I got some issue here.. I rooted the phone with the instructions, and everything went ok. I went to install Rom manager and CWM. It gave me two options neither were SCH-I800.. SO I chose an option and now I can't get the tab to reboot (gets stuck on samsung logo) Long story short. I have a soft brick issue. I tried to run Zadig again and now the device doesn't show up. Any time I try to boot I just get stuck at that logo. Any advice?

::EDIT::

Looks like I got Heimdall to run again.. It helps when your plug goes to PC and not AC ... I'll let you guys know if I have any issues fixing it..

::EDIT::

I need a copy of CWM to flash through Heimdall (all the links are broken.. driving me crazy) .. Someone,anyone, please help lol!


----------

